# Headlight protectors



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can get headlight protectors for a 2005 registered Ducato please? My local Fiat dealer is no help as he says they are on backorder but I cannot get an expected delivery date from him.
We are off to Germany shortly and I would have liked to put the light deflectors onto protectors rather than directly onto the lights.
Any help would be appreciated.
TIA
Sandy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There are some on Buy now on Ebay:

Headlamp protectors

These are also £15 cheaper than we paid Fiat for ours. They are a good buy though when you compare the cost of replacing the headlamp if it gets broken. It's also easier to fit the black tape to deflect the beam as the area to cover is clearly marked.

G


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Grizzly,
The ones on e-bay are described as for 1996 to 2002 so I'm not sure if they will fit a 2005.
However I will phone the supplier tomorrow and ask the question.
Thanks again
Sandy


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Whoops......I've just had a search on that site and there are 2005 models on another page......
Thanks again Grizzly


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Sandy,

see extract from previous post below.
Make sure you check these out first.

Dave



With Russell's advice and help, I have today saved 20% on a set of headlamp protectors from Formula 4 ... but to be honest I have actually saved more than that, almost 50% - why? 

Well cost delivered to me will be £36.27.....brilliant 

Why the extra saving - well Chelston today have quoted me £61.89 - no delivery cost on that.... 

So Thank You again Russell - and that was the last ones currently in stock, and Chelston don't have any and there isn't a date either, and neither to Vosper's (Exeter) the other local Fiat dealer. 

So well done MHF... 

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Headlamp protectors*

Hi

Here is a link to the firm mentioned above, whom I have dealt with in the past. The is/was a MHF discount too - look in the discounts section.

Russell

http://www.formula4.co.uk/


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

During my motorcycle days I bought some protective film from one of the bike shows which you can put on headlights and paintwork to protect and exposed areas. I forgot about it until I got my new Burstner this year on the MK7 Transit base vehicle and there are no protectors anywhere.
So I used some of THIS which fits better than protectors and will put the beam deflectors onto this. Although it sticks like s*** to a blanket it does come off easy with no marks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Melly said:


> During my motorcycle days I bought some protective film from one of the bike shows which you can put on headlights and paintwork to protect and exposed areas. .


The great thing about the polycarbonate protectors though Melly is that they protect against breakage. I don't know how much a new Fiat headlamp unit would cost but bet it is several arms and legs as well as the hassle of getting it sorted if not in UK.

We were surprised to find ours - and we've had 2 sets for different vans, Peugeot and Fiat- are made in Australia but it makes sense when you think of their gravel roads.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Headlamp protectors*

Hi

I don't know what you and Safariboy thought about fitting them, but I thought it was quite tricky. In fact "an expert" did it for me and the niggly part was one of the clips or something. This realtes to the MultiJet covers.

The covers for the 2.8 were a doddle - I did them myself!

Russell


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

When fitting the 2007 model protectors the only problem that I found was getting both the lower clips fully home. The little metal hooks at the top are easy enough to get on when you have removed a small piece of the body.
(The instructions seemed quite clear)

I would, however, agree that the earlier models were easier.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Going back to Formula4, i'm sure I read somewhere on another forum that they had gone into receivership, not sure if that is true but the website has had a 'being updated' notice for some time now.

http://www.formula4.co.uk/

pete


----------



## rumik (Aug 19, 2007)

peejay said:


> Going back to Formula4, i'm sure I read somewhere on another forum that they had gone into receivership, not sure if that is true but the website has had a 'being updated' notice for some time now.
> 
> http://www.formula4.co.uk/
> 
> pete


Yes, I had to get a refund via Visa when the company went into recevership earlier this year - I was trying to buy headlamp protectors too!

I guess it is possible that they have re-started trading.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> The great thing about the polycarbonate protectors though Melly is that they protect against breakage.
> G


This is true but this is quite a thick clear covering and I reckon would still protect from most stones flying up and worked on my FJR for the 2 years I had it and as I said I can't find any for the later Ford so it's better than nothing. I do have a set of MK6 Transit ones I must sell sometime.


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi all,
Thanks for the help...... I had seen the formula4 site and had wondered what was going on there.
Sandy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sandy

PM on way


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*headlamp protectors*

try this company www.climair.com they have a good range. andy


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Telbell,
Did you get my PMs to you?
I'm not too sure that I did them correctly.
Regards............Sandy :?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*headlamp protection*

Greetings,



> melly quoted "I bought some protective film from one of the bike shows which you can put on headlights"


I have a Mk 7 Transit Melly so am considering getting some of this but am concerned that the heat from the lights may affect the film.

But at present this is the only option as no company produces protectors for the Mk 7.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Telbell,
> Did you get my PMs to you?


As discussed via PM Sandy


----------

